# "In the beginning..."



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2009)

Its a gray, cloudy day with a chance of rain, and I'm not interested in any outdoor work, so I'm trying to keep busy at the computer. I went back to the beginning of the Tortoise Forum...I believe it was August of '07... and read some of the very first posts. And let me tell you, folks, we have come a LONG way since those early days! It was interesting to see how many of today's members were there in the beginning. And, in the "old days," our "administrator" Josh, actually used to post! Funny thing about Josh; according to the first posts, he started up this forum and he didn't even have a tortoise! It was an interesting trip down memory lane.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 8, 2009)

It is funny to see how many people are still here. I consider myself one of the "originals", I joined in Oct. 2007. I know I don't post nearly as much as I used to, but I still love coming on and checking in.


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 8, 2009)

Yvonne,

We have the same cold, wet weather (so Cal). So I am here too. I have spent alot of time reading the old posts too. I did it for education and information. I really want to thank all of the experienced and educated people here for posting. It makes us 'newbies' feel better having someone to ask *who has been there seen that before.* 

I have read alot too.Look at how much time I have been on line since I joined. 

Thank you again,

Dawna


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 8, 2009)

I can even see a lot of change (good change) since I joined a couple months ago!


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow...I didn't realize it, but that is when I joined too. Aug. 14, 2007. It doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 8, 2009)

August 31st 2007 for me , though I didn't really start to post till November of 2007. It has changed quite a bit since than and very much for the better.

Danny


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2009)

How would I find the first couple of posts? I would love to read them.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been here since August 21st, 2007. I am nearing my 4000 post and Yes it has changed quite a bit since the beginning and for the better. And I am so thankful I found this site. It has just been invaluble to me.

Terryo, to see the first posts go to the forum and near the bottom in the blue line to your right it has 'Order decending' and 'From:today' change those to say Order: Ascending and From the beginning then click go.


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 8, 2009)

man this is a very young forum, but has a community as if it was here for a long time. I think its because i know a few of you from other forums. But i like this forum alot.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 9, 2009)

I have only been here for 4 months. I have spent a lot of time on tortoise lists giving advice and chatting with other tortoise keepers. I have to say I felt like I really fit in here and I really do enjoy it here. It's really a great tortoise community.


----------



## Josh (Feb 9, 2009)

emysemys said:


> And, in the "old days," our "administrator" Josh, actually used to post! Funny thing about Josh; according to the first posts, he started up this forum and he didn't even have a tortoise! It was an interesting trip down memory lane.



I'm still here reading, Yvonne 
I didn't initially have a tortoise. I was doing "research" and realized there weren't many places where people could get tortoise info from other real people. Thus TortoiseForum.org was born!
We have come a LONG way, and there's a lot on the horizon!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm an oldie too...
I pop in and out all the time.
I'm a chatty person in real life but I hate to try to communicate by typing. Plus being a smarty pants ..it's hard to type that lol

This is a nice group of tort lovers


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 12, 2009)

Well this site is great , no matter what I hope it keeps growing and getting better!


----------

